# And this too, shall pass.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

A Boston Police officer during the influenza pandemic of 1918.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

What a great historical picture! For all his dedication to the city of Boston during this crisis, he was probably one of the 1200 fired in 1919 for striking to obtain better working conditions. History will undoubtedly repeat itself again in 2020. We will see cops here and across the country go to work EVERY shift and do their jobs under very trying conditions with little or no help from the departments they work for. The politicians will say how proud they are of “their officers” . But when this is over it will be back to “bashing the cops” Sorry to be so negative but “they only love us when then need us”
Stay safe out there everyone


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

trueblue said:


> What a great historical picture! For all his dedication to the city of Boston during this crisis, he was probably one of the 1200 fired in 1919 for striking to obtain better working conditions. History will undoubtedly repeat itself again in 2020. We will see cops here and across the country go to work EVERY shift and do their jobs under very trying conditions with little or no help from the departments they work for. The politicians will say how proud they are of "their officers" . But when this is over it will be back to "bashing the cops" Sorry to be so negative but "they only love us when then need us"
> Stay safe out there everyone


But you're right.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

No need to apologize for speaking the truth.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Sooty said:


> No need to apologize for speaking the truth.


Ditto..


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

We need to;
1. Bring back those Tunics
2. End beards


----------

